

Marissa Mayer's Yahoo testing New Logo - J-H
http://m.techcrunch.com/2012/10/25/yahoo-is-testing-out-new-logo-ideas-still-isnt-dropping-the/?icid=tc_home_art&

======
calgaryeng
Please - is this really going to move the lever?

